# C02  Supplements



## teemoneyweb (Jan 2, 2007)

What Could I Use 4 A Co2 Sub If I Don`t Have A Co2 Tank In My Grow Room Yet


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

Use carbonated water as a foliar spray. It's the least messy method. Only light mists though. Good luck!


----------



## turfsire (Feb 2, 2007)

go to a pet store and buy some co2 tablet that people put in the fish tanks for their fish..]
although a full tablet is required with 20 litres of water so each watering crush a quarter of tablet and add with  5 litre of water.
its ghetto but works


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2007)

*good circulation*...gotta be the most cost efficient


----------



## Towelie (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried using one of those small CO2 generators that they use in fish tanks? 
What I want to know is if you were using an aeroponic system and mounted one of these things in the tank, would you have any kind of benefit? Technically it would just be hitting the roots with it, so I don't know.
Any ideas?


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't believe roots have the ability to utilize c02, I'm pretty sure, it is only benefilcial when applied to the vegging matter(plants/leaves)


----------

